# Kapeesh's Chapter Master (Pic Heavy)



## Kapeesh (Oct 31, 2007)

Well after having been absent from Heresy Online and the hobby in general, i found some tutorials online, bought some paints and minorly converted this:

I present to you, Rexus Kato Sarans, Chapter Master of the Fists of Guilliman.








Front








Left








Back








Right








Down the Barrel

So, what do you guys think?


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

Awesome. What's better than a chainsword? A DOOUBLE freakin' chainsword.

The paint job looks really clean. Nice model.


----------



## Kapeesh (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks, and by the way, it's made out of three chainswords and i usually count it as a relic blade. FTW!


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

looks nice :good: 
and you said its made of three chainswords
where is the 3rd? :search:


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

Damn, I'm scared. That guy looks like he's about to rip me a new one. I like the massive blades conversion work and the crisp paint job. I like him, nice job!


----------



## Triaspia (Jan 21, 2009)

I may be wrong, but i think the top half is composed of two blades, with the bottom just being a single (top looks longer), in the picture showing the right side of the model, theres a slightly larger gap between the face ripping bits of the chainsword also there looks to be a line at the same point

Great Painting, good photography (quick tip, zoom out or move back a little, just far enough to have everything in focus, take the shot and crop the extra white space after uploading, some cameras will even do the cropping for you) 

my only gripe (and its only a small thing) the arm holding the chainsword should have some blood splatter on it, as well as the blue guard bit, as the faces of heretics, eldar, bits of blood and gore would be flicking up and splattering all over the armor


Excellent job


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

The only thing I would say is maybe look into youing washes or inks IF you like. It'll give some more depth. I love it looks good.
rep.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

the converted weapons look great. i wish the guy himself had some more detail though to be honest. maybe try to put the transfer symbol on his shoulder pad and some outlining of the armor and i think he'd stand out even better. his weapons are all messy but his armor is clean and untouched lol. nice job though very cool work.


----------



## Kapeesh (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys, and as for the positioning of three chainswords, Triaspia was spot on.

As for the transfer, he is thr chap master of my own second founding chapter (ultramarines based of course), and as such, i haven't decided on a chapter symbol, not to mention ttansfers never really appealed to me.

One thing no seems to have mentioned is the distinct lack of Iron Halo. The answer to this un-asked question is found on the blurry picture of his right side. The shield, the bright skull and the blade itself all are ment to lend themselves towards a kick-ass, face shrediimg relic weapon-iron halo.\

Thank you for all of you tips and I will most likely use all of them in the future (especially the photography ones).

Cheers, Kapeesh


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

hmmm not bad, but you need to paint his face red then give him black tatoo's! 

(Darth chapter master anyone????)


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Haha I like WKoA idea but true the Chapter Master himself does look very plain and his gun seems to have TOO much on it, its nice but just a little too much id have to say

Double sword though its sick dude


----------



## Kapeesh (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks for the comments everyone, and as for the plain body, the reason is that i used all of my purity seal and most of my other shiny bitz for my sterngaurd conversions (which i might end up posting on day). As for a banner, because of the length of the blade (it rises above his head) it is impossible to do so.


----------

